

Thorn - budu
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/4086

======
xtacy
Superficially, it seems a lot like an implementation of Hoare's CSP, but
without the fine grained control of processes that allow a bunch of them to be
executed only in sequence.

Message passing seems to be becoming popular now.

